# Queen w/Adam Lambert Canada 2014



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

6/21 Winnipeg MTS Centre
6/23 Saskatoon Credit Union Centre
6/24 Edmonton Rexall Place
6/26 Calgary Scotiabank Saddledome
6/28 Vancouver Pepsi Live at Rogers Arena
7/13 Toronto Air Canada Centre
7/14 Montreal Bell Centre


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

I can't stand Adam Lambert, but this is tempting just to see and hear Brian May play. He's one of my rock heros and the Winnipeg date IS right after my birthday. hmmmmmmm.........but I can't stand Adam Lambert.......


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

that might be worth seeing. (too bad it's at Rexall) Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I might drop into Toronto to see this one even minus the great Freddy


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Cartcanuck said:


> I can't stand Adam Lambert, but this is tempting just to see and hear Brian May play. He's one of my rock heros and the Winnipeg date IS right after my birthday. hmmmmmmm.........but I can't stand Adam Lambert.......


Even George Michael would be better.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2014)

I think they both pull it off well. I hope this doesn't 
turn into a Bon Scott/Brian Johnson thing though.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I may go to the Toronto show. Lambert is no Freddie, but who the f$#k is?

I'd rather have Paul Rogers, but I need to see Brian May and Roger Taylor play anyway.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Roryfan said:


> Even George Michael would be better.


George Micheal had my vote for the job. I think he could have pulled it off better than anyone.


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

This guy....
[video=youtube_share;dREKkAk628I]http://youtu.be/dREKkAk628I[/video]

...should have the job. I would pay top dollar to see him on tour with May and Taylor. And I'd likely have shivers down my spine all night long.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I can understand the appeal of a Freddie impersonator, but I'd prefer a new guy (different, yes).

No matter how you slice it, most of us want to see May and Taylor.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Presale on now use code CHAMPIONS


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Ugh... Glambert, really.... He's got great pipes but .... he's friggin Glambert! 

What happened with Paul Rodgers? Or the Queen tribute band they put together a few years back? Couple canucks in that one and the singer looked a lot like Freddie! 

Just went back to the Freddie tribute show from '92 on youtube to check out George Micheal, he woulda got my vote. 
Great showman and pipes to boot!

Aside from my distaste of Glamfool would love to be able to see BM live... What are tickets going for??


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I've always wanted to see Queen and got tix for this. If their choice of singer is good enough for them then I'm content. Really curious what the set list will include.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Second show added for Toronto


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Moosehead said:


> Ugh... Glambert, really.... He's got great pipes but .... he's friggin Glambert!
> 
> What happened with Paul Rodgers? Or the Queen tribute band they put together a few years back? Couple canucks in that one and the singer looked a lot like Freddie!
> 
> ...


Seats range from $76 to $2200.

Yes, $2200. There were 24 seats for the Sunday show at $2200 each and when I checked, 22 of them had sold.

I'm not well off enough to spend that kind of coin on a concert.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Not sure where you're seeing $2,200 a seat - but I've got to assume you're not on Ticketmaster, but maybe stubhub or some other reseller site? Top price on Ticketmaster is $495 for the Queen Ultimate VIP. Not saying that's cheap - but it's sure cheaper than a couple grand.

$47 tickets were available on Ticketmaster as well. Top price for non-VIP package tickets is $147 (but they sure have a load of tickets tied up in various VIP offers)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Set list from Winnipeg


Now I'm Here

Stone Cold Crazy

Another One Bites the Dust

Fat Bottomed Girls

In the Lap of the Gods... Revisited

Seven Seas of Rhye

Killer Queen

Somebody to Love

I Want It All

Love of My Life

These Are the Days of Our Lives

Under Pressure

Love Kills

Who Wants to Live Forever

Guitar Solo

Tie Your Mother Down

Radio Ga Ga

Don't Stop Me Now

Crazy Little Thing Called Love

The Show Must Go On

Bohemian Rhapsody

Encore:
We Will Rock You

We Are the Champions


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anyone attended one of these shows yet? Would like to get some feedback


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

My daughter went last week. Said she thought the drummer was drunk or high out of his mind, but there was a 2nd drummer so it was OK. Said Brian May's solo went over 20 minutes, which was too long. She said Adam did a good job, and that he was nowhere near as flamboyant and flashy as what he was on Idol, which was a good thing.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Thought I'd reflect on last nights Toronto show. 
If you are a vintage Queen fan you need to consider going. I was thrilled with the staging, lighting and special effects and sound which a Queen fan would expect. It's not fair to go in expecting Adam to be Freddy, but if you go to enjoy an evening of Queen musicianship and pageantry with some amazing singing from AL then keep the second show in mind.

here's what I liked:
1. The openers were two great old school rockers, Now I'm Here and Stone Cold Crazy and later on Tie Your Mother,Seven Seas of Rhye and Lap of the Gods made you feel "like you were back in the old days".
2. Adam delivered amazing performances vamping on Killer Queen, Crazy Little Thing, and Somebody to Love. He even did a little Freddyesque echo play with the audience. His segues with the audience were a little stiff but his self deprecation won over the crowd.
3. I am grateful I saw and heard Brian May perform. His interaction with the audience was heartfelt and intelligent. He comes across as a rock musician who is genuine and would be a fabulous person to meet and talk with. Amazing playing especially leads on I Want it All and his fifteen minute solo. Yeah it was long but had some familiar riffs towards the end reminiscent of Brighton Rockish delay. Other parts actually reminded me of Jeff Beck tones and lines. Crowd wasn't very responsive for much of it which kind of hurt inside.
4. Roger Taylor singing Those were the Days as a tribute to Freddy. His double drum solo with his son was fabulous and made me want it to lead into Father to Son. Thought that would have been appropriate.
5. The connections through video to Freddy and John in Bohemian Rhapsody, Radio GaGa. Man it hurt to have so few people who could sing along to Brian's acoustic tribute to Freddy during Love of my Life. Its a toughy with the key changes and thank goodness not many could hear my efforts, but so few seemed to even know it.Loved doin' the handclaps to Ga Ga however.
6. Memorable climax from Bohemian through to WWRY and Champions.

What I'd change? Who am I to offer changes but here goes. 

1. Take out '39 with its astronaut space travel theme or since it was Toronto, get Commander Hatfield out there to join in the acoustic jam band. That would have been cool. Again not many knew it.
2. I'd love to have heard Liar, Keep Yourself Alive, Ogre Battle, It's Late, Innuendo, Don't Stop Me Now at the expense of a couple but they might have been lost on a crowd more familiar with the Greatest Hits type of package.

All in all, I came away with my expectations more than realized, the setlist added to my IPod and wishing I still had my Dillion Brian May Red Special copy so I could butcher some Queen lines on my Vox and smile regardless.
God Save The Queen...Cheers.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Excellent review. Thanks for posting


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Decided at the last minute to catch the Montreal show on Monday & was glad that I did. Have been a Queen fan since stomping my feet to WWRY on the school bus riding home from kindergarten but never had the chance to see them live. Very happy that I can now check Brian May off my bucket list.

Agree with the previous review: nobody can replace Freddy but Adam Lambert can sing & he did a great job interpreting the material.

Brian seemed truly touched by the crowd's response to Love Of My Life (Mtl vs. T.O.). I've never said this before, but the guitar solo was a tad lengthy & a large part of the audience seemed to lose interest there. Nor have I ever said this, but the bass solo was interesting & melodic. Roger Taylor's solo was pedestrian but his son caught the attention of my drummer friend (c'mon, we've all got one).

Decent sound for an arena & good camera work for the big screens: the Go Pro on BM's headstock was a nice touch. Excellent set list (same as previous shows), although I also would have loved to have heard Innuendo, Keep Yourself Alive or I'm In Love With My Car instead of '39 & Radio Ga-Ga.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

